
Show HN: The Brief, helping Founders to get the VC Meeting - dpaluy
https://thecompanybrief.com/
======
sbgriffi
Heavy hitter VCs. Suster & Gigi energy . Thx dpaluy

------
dpaluy
There are fundraising advice videos from top VCs. IMHO, this tool will help
many startup founders

